# Bear permit



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

Finally...drew my Baldwin tag...now the work begins. Any ideas on where to pick up bulk bear bait on N/W lower?

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Me too... lots of places that once sold bait no longer do, there is a place in Standish, Mi but it's a big drive for me so will be looking more local.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

Me to for Baldwin and my dad as well. Im only an hr from standish plan on making that trip rhis weekend. Then up to start looking sunday. Have a idea were to start but that’s about it. I drew a newberry tag 14 yrs ago and it didnt pan out. Hired a guy to bait for me that yr he did his job but i didnt make the shot. We are gonna try to do it ourselfs this time around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## sparky18181 (Apr 17, 2012)

Successful in the carney unit. First hunt period. Guess I ll be moving operations back to the UP sooner than expected. Congrats to all who were successful


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Drew Newberry first week!

Sent from my SM-G973U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

bfaber said:


> Me to for Baldwin and my dad as well. Im only an hr from standish plan on making that trip rhis weekend. Then up to start looking sunday. Have a idea were to start but that’s about it. I drew a newberry tag 14 yrs ago and it didnt pan out. Hired a guy to bait for me that yr he did his job but i didnt make the shot. We are gonna try to do it ourselfs this time around.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Just be cautious on what you buy as you can't start baiting for another month +


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

jjlrrw said:


> Just be cautious on what you buy as you can't start baiting for another month +


Yea im looking to get granola mostly nothing that will spoil. Half the weekends till we can start baiting im busy with weddings and gf outings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wiggler said:


> Finally...drew my Baldwin tag...now the work begins. Any ideas on where to pick up bulk bear bait on N/W lower?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Make a trip to Standish or Pinconning. It's worth the trip. One trip and get all your bait at one time. Two places in this area that has all you'll need. I spend about 200.00 every year I buy bait. Lasts the entire season I hunt.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Drummond Island

A young lady is going to be very happy with that tag. FM


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

johnIV said:


> Make a trip to Standish or Pinconning. It's worth the trip. One trip and get all your bait at one time. Two places in this area that has all you'll need. I spend about 200.00 every year I buy bait. Lasts the entire season I hunt.


Do you know the name of the place who sell it? Long drive for me....so wanna make sure before I go.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Cashed in my points and Drew Red Oak..Good Luck


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Bear bait info. Standish has more bait but Pinconning is decent also


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Wiggler said:


> Finally...drew my Baldwin tag...now the work begins. Any ideas on where to pick up bulk bear bait on N/W lower?
> 
> Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


CCAT bear bait near Cheboygan. Chris Hudak is a great guy, and has bait late into the season if you need it. Just a quick jump off of I-75. He has an ad on Northern Michigan Craigslist.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

We drew me and my brother. Be our first Michigan and first bait hunt. His second bear hunt overall and my fifth.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

I drew a tag for Baldwin unit. Have some solid leads on bears. The only bait place is over in Standish. If there is something closer it would be nice. I am in Kalamazoo area, I do not know of any place like that down here.


----------



## shaffe48b (Oct 22, 2019)

I think if you're going to be in business serious enough to maintain an inventory then being located somewhere like on 75 is you're bet. Maybe someone could set up a centralized location in Baldwin but even then you've gotta figure how many tags really get sold for that unit period and what percentage are going to buy bait from you versus buy cheap dogfeed.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

MILONEWOLF said:


> I drew a tag for Baldwin unit. Have some solid leads on bears. The only bait place is over in Standish. If there is something closer it would be nice. I am in Kalamazoo area, I do not know of any place like that down here.


Check craigslist. You may get lucky and find a closer spot. Bit of advice. Get your bear bait ASAP because they run out FAST. Sooner the better. That run to Standish is not that bad. One trip and your set. Takes several years to draw a bear tag in the lower. Letting a 3 hour road trip cause you to miss out on a long awaited tag, is crazy. Take the run, get your bait.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

shaffe48b said:


> I think if you're going to be in business serious enough to maintain an inventory then being located somewhere like on 75 is you're bet. Maybe someone could set up a centralized location in Baldwin but even then you've gotta figure how many tags really get sold for that unit period and what percentage are going to buy bait from you versus buy cheap dogfeed.


Baldwin and Gladwin units aren't big enough units to sustain enough business for bear bait sales. The I-75 corridor is what most people travel from the south plus many hunt the UP so being a seller off that corridor works. Either way, the run from US 131/31 isn't really that bad for a solo trip when bait is the most important part of a baited bear hunt.


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

Captain said:


> Cashed in my points and Drew Red Oak..Good Luck


Me too!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Good luck everyone!


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I love bear hunting. So much that I prefer to do it every other year. I put in for a UP unit where I only need 1 point to get the second hunt. That changed last year. I needed 2 points. With the reduction in tags and out of state hunters thrown in the drawings, I takes 2 points now. Looks like it's every 3rd year now.


----------



## Lumberman (Sep 27, 2010)

How many points for you guys that pulled a tag in Baldwin?

If I’m not in Montana Elk hunting my walk in deer cooler will be available like always.


----------



## jjlrrw (May 1, 2006)

Lumberman said:


> How many points for you guys that pulled a tag in Baldwin?
> 
> If I’m not in Montana Elk hunting my walk in deer cooler will be available like always.


I think 11 - 12 points to draw Baldwin this year, I had 14 but been doing points for the past few years.


----------



## bfaber (Apr 17, 2010)

We had 13. Planned on going last year but with covid we held off and just put in for a point. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Hunter1979 (Feb 26, 2008)

QDMAMAN said:


> Me too!


Me three!

Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

I got mine 3rd season in Gwinn. 
Have hunted bears in wi before but this is my first up here and im pretty excited.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

homer666 said:


> I got mine 3rd season in Gwinn.
> Have hunted bears in wi before but this is my first up here and im pretty excited.


I think a guy could get a 3rd hunt tag in Gwinn every year.


----------



## MILONEWOLF (Oct 28, 2013)

shaffe48b said:


> I think if you're going to be in business serious enough to maintain an inventory then being located somewhere like on 75 is you're bet. Maybe someone could set up a centralized location in Baldwin but even then you've gotta figure how many tags really get sold for that unit period and what percentage are going to buy bait from you versus buy cheap dogfeed.


I had 18 points and no real end in sight of when I was going to use them. I have limited time and Baldwin is close and have access to some private land. Other than that, I would have preferred to hunt the UP, but with a new job, it was not going to happen.


----------



## Wiggler (Dec 23, 2000)

i had 11 points to draw this permit. last one ill probably ever get for this unit again... id be 74 if i drew another one in 11 yrs


----------



## homer666 (Jul 20, 2018)

I like bear hunting so every other year or every year is cool with me. Ill also apply in Wisconsin so I believe next year I'll have a tag there.
Nice thing about that is we are off 95 and 69 so pretty close to 3 units.
I put in alot of work hunting public so I dont worry much about other hunters.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

Wiggler said:


> i had 11 points to draw this permit. last one ill probably ever get for this unit again... id be 74 if i drew another one in 11 yrs


My bear hunting partner is 76 this December. We hunted bears last year and will again next year. Just depends on your health. He's in great shape so I expect well hunt together for another 5-10 years hopefully. I just have to hang stands for both of us but he gets in them.


----------

